# Geographical question



## elrasho (May 16, 2010)

This is the daily walk I am going to make once I'm in Cairo. I will be setting off at around 7:30am, to arrive at point B for 8:30am. 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Is this possible by walking? Or will I have to take a taxi?


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

elrasho said:


> This is the daily walk I am going to make once I'm in Cairo. I will be setting off at around 7:30am, to arrive at point B for 8:30am.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No idea, but just thought it looked like quite a pretty walk along the river and wondered how deceiving appearances may be


----------



## elrasho (May 16, 2010)

I should have included the length, its 3km which in theory should take about 25minutes. But is that realistic? its going to be peak time so there will be alot of traffic, streets will be crammed with people too.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

should be ok = side-walks will not be crammed - only danger is crossing the roads


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Lanason said:


> should be ok = side-walks will not be crammed - only danger is crossing the roads


I was going to say, the problem is not the actual walk but crossing the roads. You will get use to it but there are still a couple of roads that terrify me in Cairo and one of them is the road outside the Egyptian Museum....


----------



## elrasho (May 16, 2010)

OK cool so it's just the traffic I have to be careful about. This opens up alot more options for me in regards to staying in a Hostel for the first few days. Now I need to find a hostel.....


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

elrasho said:


> OK cool so it's just the traffic I have to be careful about. This opens up alot more options for me in regards to staying in a Hostel for the first few days. Now I need to find a hostel.....


I know someone who stayed in this hostel whilst looking for somewhere: Invitation Hotel
11 Ramsis Street, Abdelmonem Riyad Suqare, Down Town - it's meant to be cheap and cheerful but I personally wouldn't want to stay down town.


----------



## elrasho (May 16, 2010)

Me neither but the price difference is massive, the cheap Hotels/hostels in Zamalek are twice as expensive for the same thing. Im leaning towards the King Hotel in Dokki, the price is in-between Zamalek and Downtown and is closer to the BC. Also I will be looking at apartments in Dokkia, Agouza and Mohandeseen so the location is ideal.


----------



## femalegounie (Jun 18, 2010)

elrasho said:


> OK cool so it's just the traffic I have to be careful about. This opens up alot more options for me in regards to staying in a Hostel for the first few days. Now I need to find a hostel.....


It's not JUST the traffic - it IS THE TRAFFIC!!!! 

You will find almost nobody walking in Cairo - even for very short distances people either use their cars, taxis or mini busses. So don't worry: walkways are empty.

But you will have to cross some very, very busy streets. It's not a question of how long it takes (25 min. should be realistic, if you are a sporty guy) - the question is WILL YOU ARRIVE? Don't forget: you won't find something like a cross walk / zebra crossing in Cairo and most drivers consider a pedestrian crossing a street a nice TARGET.

So I wish you good luck!


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

femalegounie said:


> It's not JUST the traffic - it IS THE TRAFFIC!!!!
> 
> You will find almost nobody walking in Cairo - even for very short distances people either use their cars, taxis or mini busses. So don't worry: walkways are empty.
> 
> ...


Probably because there aren't many pavements intact in Cairo. They just disappear into rubble/piles of rubbish etc. I have twice stepped onto drain covers on the pavements and nearly disappeared down a drain.

The trick is to find an Egyptian crossing the road and cross with him/her. The last time I did that however I thanked the guy who led me across and he followed me home 

But you will soon get the hang of it....


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Beatle said:


> Probably because there aren't many pavements intact in Cairo. They just disappear into rubble/piles of rubbish etc. I have twice stepped onto drain covers on the pavements and nearly disappeared down a drain.
> 
> The trick is to find an Egyptian crossing the road and cross with him/her. The last time I did that however I thanked the guy who led me across and he followed me home
> 
> But you will soon get the hang of it....


Thats would be funny if it wasn't scary. 

Crossing roads is an Art form - with slow moving cars it is about intention and confidence - with fast moving it is about stupidity and and luck.


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Lanason said:


> Thats would be funny if it wasn't scary.
> 
> Crossing roads is an Art form - with slow moving cars it is about intention and confidence - with fast moving it is about stupidity and and luck.


I have an English friend who lives downtown and he has mastered the art of crossing the road. He says the trick is to (a) make eye contact with the driver of the car so they know you are going to cross in front of them and (b) if they are not going to give way, he has learn a certain hand gesture (no, not that one!) to let them know they should give way. I have seen him use his techniques and they work but I fear it could take me years to master them...


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Beatle said:


> I have an English friend who lives downtown and he has mastered the art of crossing the road. He says the trick is to (a) make eye contact with the driver of the car so they know you are going to cross in front of them and (b) if they are not going to give way, he has learn a certain hand gesture (no, not that one!) to let them know they should give way. I have seen him use his techniques and they work but I fear it could take me years to master them...


Hi folks,

I don't wanna ruin it but the techniques that your friend (Beatle's friend) is exercising aren't that helpful when the driver is either a taxi driver or a female driver (I've got NOTHING against females driving! But they're just not that good with the eye contact thing when it comes for letting you cross the road or accelerating right when you try to cross it!), and the taxi drivers, they just don't care if you cross or not, they just wanna pick someone!

The hand "gesture" thing, just make sure that the driver did see you doing it, many drivers are usually a bit busy with their cell phones or kids in the early morning hours! And the hand gesture that Beatle said that it's not the one meant! It makes me feel a bit better when I do it when the bloody driver has EARNED it! (I'm a guy, not to mention that I'm Egyptian, I do NOT need to be polite about that! Sorry! It just helps letting it out when they earn it!).

As for asking someone to help you crossing the roads, you don't really need to ask anyone for any help, just focus a bit and wait for any Egyptian waiting by your side to cross the way and once he/she goes on, just do the same......Don't need to choose a very young person to follow cause you'd probably move slower and get killed, or an older person cause you'd probably get some swears for being too slow!

One more thing, elrasho said that the walk will probably be starting at 7:30 AM and would probably take 45 to 55 minutes, as far as I can remember, you'll be here in October? (Sorry if I'm wrong), anyway, sun will be pretty HOT in here though it's early morning, make sure you provide yourself enough fluids, at least in your first couple days till you get familiar with the supermarkets or mini shops in your way!

Best of luck!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I had a friend who was mmm lets say on the heavy side and I always made her cross with her walking on the traffic approaching side off me, I always thought and I must admit I did say as well... Once they have hit you they will have slowed right down and not do me too much damage.

Yes we are still friends.

Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

One of the biggest problems with traffic here is that once you have mastered the art you tend to do it when you go home much to the horror of the motorists.
I have always been known to use the just wait a minute sign in Glasgow and was told in no uncertain terms not to do it again lol


----------



## elrasho (May 16, 2010)

Thanks DeadGuy, I usually carry a bottle of water when its 25C in the UK... I gather when I'm in Cairo I'll have a water cooler strapped to my back


----------



## Mario (Feb 18, 2009)

Beatle said:


> Probably because there aren't many pavements intact in Cairo. They just disappear into rubble/piles of rubbish etc. I have twice stepped onto drain covers on the pavements and nearly disappeared down a drain.
> 
> The trick is to find an Egyptian crossing the road and cross with him/her. The last time I did that however I thanked the guy who led me across and he followed me home
> 
> But you will soon get the hang of it....


well, beatle let's see whether Elrasho will end up getting someone to cross over the road with him and then turns out to be an admirer I would say if Elrasho wasn't interested then God only knows what would happen to the stranger)) only joking no offence please!


----------



## elrasho (May 16, 2010)

Heh heh heh I douby I would get any admirers, the under arm sweat will keep everyone at bay


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

elrasho said:


> Heh heh heh I douby I would get any admirers, the under arm sweat will keep everyone at bay




You will fit right in here then lol


----------



## Mario (Feb 18, 2009)

elrasho said:


> Heh heh heh I douby I would get any admirers, the under arm sweat will keep everyone at bay


Guess would be no different at all as everyone sweats out there!specially around this time of year!


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Mario said:


> well, beatle let's see whether Elrasho will end up getting someone to cross over the road with him and then turns out to be an admirer I would say if Elrasho wasn't interested then God only knows what would happen to the stranger)) only joking no offence please!


I don't ask anyone to help (except for traffic policemen) but just nonchalently try to mirror their movements and walk across at the same speed. They always notice me furtively watching them though - they must think I am crazy!


----------



## Mario (Feb 18, 2009)

Beatle said:


> I don't ask anyone to help (except for traffic policemen) but just nonchalently try to mirror their movements and walk across at the same speed. They always notice me furtively watching them though - they must think I am crazy!



I would personally suggest...you need to focus on the oncoming cars rather than crossing pedestrians as in the end of the day they're still taking great deal of risks..And most importantly as it was previously mentioned the KEY thing is establishing an eye contact with drivers informing them that you ARE going to cross over and NOT requesting a permission to do so.don't fear the traffic so your concentration doesn't end up freezing, and also be positive with your moves, meaning don't hesitate by stepping forward and backwards ending up confusing the driver.Even if you have hand signal him to instruct driver to drive passed you whilst your crossing over in case he/she wasn't sure which side to drive through(whether to over taking or under taking you)!

I know it is so easy to say, but this's been tested and it worked :juggle:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Mario said:


> I would personally suggest...you need to focus on the oncoming cars rather than crossing pedestrians as in the end of the day they're still taking great deal of risks..And most importantly as it was previously mentioned the KEY thing is establishing an eye contact with drivers informing them that you ARE going to cross over and NOT requesting a permission to do so.don't fear the traffic so your concentration doesn't end up freezing, and also be positive with your moves, meaning don't hesitate by stepping forward and backwards ending up confusing the driver.Even if you have hand signal him to instruct driver to drive passed you whilst your crossing over in case he/she wasn't sure which side to drive through(whether to over taking or under taking you)!
> 
> I know it is so easy to say, but this's been tested and it worked :juggle:



Who says it works?
"Official statistics estimate that 8000 people are killed and 32,000 hurt on Egyptian road accidents each year"
"accident rate in Egypt is about 34 times higher than in the European countries "

"According to official statistics, 73 per cent of road traffic accidents in Egypt in 2003 were a result of human error"..

These figures included crossing the road.. but not broken down


----------



## Mario (Feb 18, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Who says it works?
> "Official statistics estimate that 8000 people are killed and 32,000 hurt on Egyptian road accidents each year"
> "accident rate in Egypt is about 34 times higher than in the European countries "
> 
> ...




all crossing methods in cairo are high risk taking...unless using zebra crossings at red traffic lights which rarely exist in the first place and if they were then majority of drivers wouldn't have a clue what it is for!

Not saying it is the safest and free-risk way of crossing, but at least it helps since the government decided to wash its hands from the basic public interests


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The government really shows what it thinks of it's citizens with the complete lack of basic road safety for them. If you try crossing the river on foot you will find two sets of stairs to bring you back onto the river side of the main street .... why not a set on the river side plus a set on the housing side of the the street? Makes you wonder who actually designs these bridges.


----------



## Mario (Feb 18, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> The government really shows what it thinks of it's citizens with the complete lack of basic road safety for them. If you try crossing the river on foot you will find two sets of stairs to bring you back onto the river side of the main street .... why not a set on the river side plus a set on the housing side of the the street? Makes you wonder who actually designs these bridges.


it's a daily car user who designs them,and who has no intentions to use them in the future and once they are done then they're for life time with no future improvements/developments to cater for human beings' daily use


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Mario said:


> I would personally suggest...you need to focus on the oncoming cars rather than crossing pedestrians as in the end of the day they're still taking great deal of risks..And most importantly as it was previously mentioned the KEY thing is establishing an eye contact with drivers informing them that you ARE going to cross over and NOT requesting a permission to do so.don't fear the traffic so your concentration doesn't end up freezing, and also be positive with your moves, meaning don't hesitate by stepping forward and backwards ending up confusing the driver.Even if you have hand signal him to instruct driver to drive passed you whilst your crossing over in case he/she wasn't sure which side to drive through(whether to over taking or under taking you)!
> 
> I know it is so easy to say, but this's been tested and it worked :juggle:


I have figured out how to cross their roads but when you first go to Cairo (or return after a break) then it is terrifying and following an Egyptian is one of the easiest ways to get across. But after a while you work out your own technique (I know someone who would get a taxi on Arab League St when they wanted to cross to the other side of the road!)


----------



## Mario (Feb 18, 2009)

Beatle said:


> I have figured out how to cross their roads but when you first go to Cairo (or return after a break) then it is terrifying and following an Egyptian is one of the easiest ways to get across. But after a while you work out your own technique (I know someone who would get a taxi on Arab League St when they wanted to cross to the other side of the road!)


that's really comic!!


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

I pay extra for the taxi to drop me on the correct side of the street just so I don't have to cross, even if he has to drive several blocks to make the U-turn. It's worth it.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Who says it works?
> "Official statistics estimate that 8000 people are killed and 32,000 hurt on Egyptian road accidents each year"
> "accident rate in Egypt is about 34 times higher than in the European countries "
> 
> ...


I put my head through a windscreen in the first few months of being here and still have the scar now - and that was driver error (going too fast and someone pulled out in front of him). 

Almost every accident I see in Sharm involves either a microbus or taxi - I can't help but think with some proper training for those who drive as a profession accidents could really be reduced.

Proper eyesight tests for those grated licenses would help too.


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Sam said:


> I put my head through a windscreen in the first few months of being here and still have the scar now - and that was driver error (going too fast and someone pulled out in front of him).
> 
> Almost every accident I see in Sharm involves either a microbus or taxi - I can't help but think with some proper training for those who drive as a profession accidents could really be reduced.
> 
> Proper eyesight tests for those grated licenses would help too.


I have some friends who work for the equivalent of the Egyptian civil service and they said they merely had to pay to be given a driving licence as the examiners wouldn't dare fail them. So maybe just a proper driving examination system would help!


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

canuck2010 said:


> I pay extra for the taxi to drop me on the correct side of the street just so I don't have to cross, even if he has to drive several blocks to make the U-turn. It's worth it.


I have to admit, I make taxis take me to my door. And I still struggle crossing Midan Tahrir!


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Beatle said:


> I have some friends who work for the equivalent of the Egyptian civil service and they said they merely had to pay to be given a driving licence as the examiners wouldn't dare fail them. So maybe just a proper driving examination system would help!


Well, to be honest, driving through cones in a car park isn't exactly that challenging either, so even when they do the test properly it's nothing like being on the road.

Totally agree with you, a proper driving test needs to be thought of and enforced.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sam said:


> I put my head through a windscreen in the first few months of being here and still have the scar now - and that was driver error (going too fast and someone pulled out in front of him).
> 
> Almost every accident I see in Sharm involves either a microbus or taxi - I can't help but think with some proper training for those who drive as a profession accidents could really be reduced.
> 
> Proper eyesight tests for those grated licenses would help too.




Gotta agree with the eye test... have you ever seen a taxi driver or a microbus driver wearing glasses? I can't recall ever seeing one and I do look out as I have noticed how the poor people here never seem to wear glasses either.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Gotta agree with the eye test... have you ever seen a taxi driver or a microbus driver wearing glasses? I can't recall ever seeing one and I do look out as I have noticed how the poor people here never seem to wear glasses either.


When I did the medical for my driving license I totally failed the eye test too. The guy just said "get new glasses" and stamped the forms. 

You're right though - I've never seen any Egyptian driver wear glasses


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

I almost use only those micro buses for traveling, and I usually wait for the next one if the seat in the front (right beside the driver) was taken, so in 90% of the trips when the driver gets flashing lights from other drivers notifying him that there's a road block near by, most of them pull some glasses out of a hidden place in his car! One of the driver had no glasses in his car and guess what he told me?? "Can I use your glasses just till we pass the road block"??!!!!!!!!! (Of course I said a BIG NO! And he kept staring at me for the rest of the trip like he wanted to kill me :lol

Another one had a fake glass! Just a frame with lenses that does not match his vision! (This one is for emergencies, I just got it from kids selling glasses near the train station, he explained when I asked him how come there's a paper stuck on the lenses!)

As for the driving tests to get a driving licensee, if you know any hotshot then you don't even have to take that test.........Just pay the fees, the tips, and wait for your licensee to be there!

What I consider a really dangerous thing in the main roads (Between cities) in the area where I live is vehicles' lights, front and rear ones, some idiots just LOVE to ruin it all, putting RED small LED stuff in the FRONT of the car, so if you're a bit far at night, you tend to think that it's a car's rear! Not front! Then BOOM! Others don't even bother to have any rear lights! You just have to guess if that thing is moving same direction, opposite direction, or even stopped!!! Add to that, those lil stupid kids popping out of no where in the middle of the road in front of you!! Where the Hell are their parents!!!

Oh and crossing the roads in the Midan el Tahreer area! That's not scary! It's fun


----------

